# Bolens 1668 with 18315 tiller



## circlemb (May 5, 2010)

I purchased this tractor for the tiller. The person I got it from does not have the manuals. I have all the parts and service manuals off the internet. I have not been able to find an owners manual to tell me how to put it on the tractor. It has the front PTO with the long driveshaft back to the tiller. Does any one have access or an idea where I can download this manual?? Thank you in advance for anyone's assistance.


----------

